# What classifies as experience?



## anmartin (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello-I am currently waiting results from my CPC Exam and am noticing that all job postings require experience.  If one were to find employment in a related field: billing, medical secretary etc.., does this count as the coveted experience?  What type experience are the hiring managers looking for?

Not giving up before I start...


----------



## eel82 (Apr 1, 2011)

It would depend on the type of coding you were looking to get into.  Unfortunately, none of the above fields would serve as an exchange for coding experience, however, it would at least give you experience in healthcare and get your foot in the door to apply to a posting for an internal coding position.


----------

